# Win a Free K3 from Zoe Winters!



## gone (May 8, 2010)

Check out the Blood Lust books (now all 3 together in one!) and enter for the chance to win a Kindle 3. Check out the rules on her Blood Lust Blog!

http://ow.ly/2wjWn

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know bout the contest!

A brief recap of our rules follows (applies to contests and blogs, too):

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann, it's a link to Zoe's book and contest, not Deanna's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann was trying to get her KindleBoards stint done and get ready to go out to church at the same time and realized her mistake too late to fix it but asked me to...off to edit.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Betsy!


----------

